# Who needs  coders?



## codedog (Jul 19, 2011)

Today I went  to work and we have a scheduler thats made a comment, why do we have to change cpt  codes .?, why dont we just code whats on the booking, thats what we get authorization for. I  responded with a smile- and walked away. Procedures change, more codes/less codes , waiting on path for correct dx, etc , codes do change in ASC . Has anyone ever  been asked such a stupid question ?just had to type this to  let some steam out.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 19, 2011)

trent123 said:


> Today I went  to work and we have a scheduler thats made a comment, why do we have to change cpt  codes .?, why dont we just code whats on the booking, thats what we get authorization for. I  responded with a smile- and walked away. Procedures change, more codes/less codes , waiting on path for correctd, etc , codes do change in ASC . Has anyone ever  been asked such a stupid question ?just had to type this to  let some steam out.



Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## codedog (Jul 19, 2011)

yep, sad thing is some  ASC  places may  bill whats on booking, sad thing is they are losing revenue


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 19, 2011)

No I was told by a billing co-worker that "anyone" can code!!!!!!!!! She didn't even know what a modifier was!!!! LOL


----------



## vjst222 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have also heard the "ANYONE CAN CODE" scenerio. My favorite so far was when one of physicians ( we have a group of 40+ physicians ) looked straight at our lead coder and said ," I dont know what I would do without my transcriptionist, she is not interchangeable unlike your job...anyone can do coding ." I was STUNNED!!! I am glad I wasn't there because I might have opened my BIG mouth.
 Unfortunuately the company I work for never recognizes coders and the hard work we do. I get tired of being underappreciated BUT am happy to have a job.


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 19, 2011)

It's the 90-second radio commercials that get me, "become a medical coder in 9 months."  Although they _make_ my job sound easy, I've found that those coders who are doing a good job and striving for compliance rarely think of their job as easy.

Sorry to hear this; it's a stigma that several professions endure--we just happen to be one of them!


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes I have heard that also. Fortunatly I work in a surgery center that does know that not everyone can Code. I was just audited and did well high 90's The docs do appreciate my work and constant strive for compliance and accuracy. Unfortunatly I am the only ASC coder and was able to go on vacation but there was not anyone to do my job. So I came back to double the work. So that just proves my point that not every one can Code!!! Hang tough.


----------



## codedog (Jul 20, 2011)

Only coder myself, and I was  told never  can take off at end of month. Never!, they like to close out as much as possible with coding just about everything. I told them no operative report it will not be coded. They thought I was joking , serious- I am talking about higher up people that work there, I am not complaining about my job.I love my job, like the people I work with, and get along with doctors very well , but it seems like they think coding is an ease, just look it up in a book and thats all to it, I was told . Really ? so you dont have to know what is bundled, what dx goes with what , CCI EDITS,Cross Walks ,modifers,just look in book, thats  all we do - yeah right -


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 20, 2011)

Find them money and they pay attention.  I try to focus on one major issue at a time.  I had a doctor once who was a great coder say that he wanted to get his CPC and what did the test cover.  I told him and he said never mind.  I have had a few suggest that they do do not need education they just need books so I have brought out my ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS and that is the end of that.  

Good Luck


----------



## surgonc87 (Jul 20, 2011)

Responding with a smile


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 20, 2011)

Show me the Money lol


----------



## codedog (Jul 20, 2011)

yall are funny


----------



## codedog (Jul 20, 2011)

ok, I will say this, we have a doctor that knows his cpt codes. He comes out of  O. R , does his dictation, and passes by my office-and tells me hey trent, I did this today and CPT code is such and such .  I write it on a sticky note , wait till operative notes comes in and its  always what he says it is , He has never been wrong yet, and does not look in book. Our course I double check , but so far he has been right. This  doctor does goes to meetings for  coding just for his pratice. Thats great , . He told me sometimes it would be a  good idea thing to watch the surgery, see what they do,then you get a better picture of what they did.


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 20, 2011)

I have done that IT'S AWESOME!!!!! if your not squeemish...I learned alot. If he is offering you should pursue that. It gives you the mental picture of what you are reading.


----------



## surgonc87 (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube videos of surgeries takes you there as well, check it out! The last videos I've seen were on the crazy Whipples! Very interesting.

MS





trent123 said:


> ok, I will say this, we have a doctor that knows his cpt codes. He comes out of  O. R , does his dictation, and passes by my office-and tells me hey trent, I did this today and CPT code is such and such .  I write it on a sticky note , wait till operative notes comes in and its  always what he says it is , He has never been wrong yet, and does not look in book. Our course I double check , but so far he has been right. This  doctor does goes to meetings for  coding just for his pratice. Thats great , . He told me sometimes it would be a  good idea thing to watch the surgery, see what they do,then you get a better picture of what they did.


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 20, 2011)

Great Idea, I don't do alot of you tube but that sounds interesting?


----------



## codedog (Jul 20, 2011)

yes youtube is very interesting -but being actual there while doc is saying things, is great-
note to yourself- dont eat before you go-lol- its not that bad -


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Jul 21, 2011)

I never thought about youtube as a coding resource.
Thanks Folks!!!


----------



## Mojo (Jul 21, 2011)

The youtube.com abscess drainage videos may be used as appetite-suppressants.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRY_wNdrKr4


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mojo said:


> The youtube.com abscess drainage videos may be used as appetite-suppressants.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRY_wNdrKr4



Yum! 

After 3 years of pleading my case, we've started a program to get all of our billers certified! We should get a lobbyist in D.C. to push for regulations requiring it...Preventing Medicare waste starts with us!


----------



## surgonc87 (Jul 22, 2011)

OH My, put me under for that



Mojo said:


> The youtube.com abscess drainage videos may be used as appetite-suppressants.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRY_wNdrKr4


----------



## eadun2000 (Jul 22, 2011)

DeeCPC said:


> Find them money and they pay attention.  I try to focus on one major issue at a time.  I had a doctor once who was a great coder say that he wanted to get his CPC and what did the test cover.  I told him and he said never mind.  I have had a few suggest that they do do not need education they just need books so I have brought out my ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS and that is the end of that.
> 
> Good Luck



I know this is EXTREMELY RARE, but I worked for a neurosurgeon back in 1996 that coded his own charts.  He was extremely well at it... his documentation was as specific as it could get and so were his codes.  He had just started on his own practice at the time and I was his first assistant.  I was always present with him when patients were examined (I guess more of a chaperone) so I know he never "fudged" and, with his morals, I don't think he ever would. He had me audit him about every two months or so and was always at 100% even with his modifiers!!!!!!!!!!!  He never ever unbundled and just payed extreme attention to detail.  I LOVED working for him and wish I would have never left at times, but if I stayed, I would not have made the salary or been able to work from home as I have for the past 8+years.  Anyway, the whole thing about this story is he just operated on me last Monday and he told me that HE STILL CODES his own stuff.  I was flabergasted!  Really??!??? after all this time????  I thought it was crazy.  Most docs now in this day and age want nothing to do with "coding".  They just want it done  Now I will be auditing him every two months being he did such an awesome job on my surgery.


----------



## codedog (Aug 2, 2011)

Had another crazy respond today on coding today.  Here is today 

Scheduler : Oh ,coding is an ease ,Doc mostly does the same thing over and over , its always the same code.

Me:  Yes , but  what is  scheduled  and then what he actual does is two different things 

Scheduler :Well it should be close to it 

Me: Close to it  doesn't  count , has to be right code, and when ICD-10 comes out even more 

Scheduler: ICD-10 ?,What is that?, 

Moral of story, leave coding to coders,


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow!! that about sums it up.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 3, 2011)

I have an encouraging story...

Several years ago, we had heard through the grapevine that our EMR was going to put coders out on the street. In fact, I had to 'reassign' four coders to other departments.  

It came time to do our annual external audit. Our facility hired an MD, CPC (because the "MD" after his name made him credible....), so when he came here to audit our EMR, which he did extremely well and with his coding cap smartly in place on his head, he uncovered many compliance issues, concerns and problems that can only be monitored and improved by the use of coding/auditing staff. Of course, we had already identified these issues, but hearing it from an outside auditor, and one who was also an MD, made a huge impression.  It wasn't long before the same grapevine was saying, "what would we do without our coders?"


----------



## deenakrause (Aug 3, 2011)

To Pam,
It is so good to be appreciated. Nice story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 3, 2011)

*....it's a small world.....*

When I hear the same comments ..."What does she do all day?  All she has to do is type in what's scheduled"....  it helps my anger management skills to read these posts!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 4, 2011)

I always thought the "best" remarks were the usual 5-6 calls per day from the business office that asked me to "please change the code to _____ so we can get paid."   Yeah, okay, I am all over that!


----------



## codedog (Aug 4, 2011)

MnTWINS29- that happen to you too. I thought it was just the place where I work at ,HMM ,some people out there, Well  its a shame, but glad I am never the only one out there that works with those kind of workers


----------

